# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy >  >  Which course?

## ~Dreamer~

Hello! I'm an experienced lucid dreamer, but I'm out of practice after a year-long break.
I thought a DVA course/workbook might be good motivation for me to improve my recall and daily routine.
I'm not sure which course is the most suitable... Intro Class and General Lucid Dreaming seem to cover a lot of the same stuff.
Any suggestions?
Thanks!

----------


## fogelbise

Hi Dreamer!  :smiley:  WILD, Intro and DILD are the most active classes right now. I am currently running the DILD class and would be glad to try to help, but since you are quite experienced you may want someone more truly advanced like Sageous or NyxCC in the WILD or Intro classes respectively. Although I had LD's as a child, I was away from them for several decades and just got rolling again 14 months ago. My frequency is probably about 3-4 nights per week currently (though I don't try nightly) as well as in other recent time segments...basically when I am putting in some proper daytime practices. My biggest strengths are in DILDs (mostly via SSILD, day practice, and WBTB) and in confidence with dream control.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Thanks for your help, fogelbise!

I would eventually like to check out all the classes out of interest. I am always on the hunt for new/improved information to add to some LD induction guides that I have written for real-life friends.

I think I will start with the Intro Class, and work my way through DILD and WILD after that.
It looks like your DILD class goes a bit further into MILD than the Intro Class, which will be useful for me.
WILD is my weakest area, and is something I'm definitely interested in learning in the future.
I'll probably focus on DILD/MILD for now, since that combo has worked well for me in the past.

Happy dreaming, hope to see you around!  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Wow, I forgot to mention the Dream Yoga course (it was "hiding" from me when I reviewed the options), it is also active and is ran by Sivason who is also very experienced!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Thanks for that. I have been reading through some old posts/tutorials by the seasoned lucid dreamers like Sageous and Sivason. So much respect for those guys! I look forward to taking their classes when my recall has improved.  :smiley:

----------

